# Using the dictionary as a dictionary



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you look up a word in the dictionary without it being in a book?  You know, like a real dictionary?  If not is there an app that would give that capability.  Would be a good thing for students especially!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I asked this exact same question not too long ago. Turns out you can't use it as a standalone dictionary, but there are apps.

Check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96351.0.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow didn't know that.....
I gotta try the search option at the top of the fire screen....

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It failed....

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> I asked this exact same question not too long ago. Turns out you can't use it as a standalone dictionary, but there are apps.
> 
> Check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96351.0.html


That's pretty funny. Although not an option, I generally have my iPhone with any time I have my Kindle, and looking up words on that is much quicker than on the Kindle. But having the capability to do it on the Kindle, outside of a book, could come in handy.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for these threads.  I'm getting the Merriam Webster app (free).  I need a dictionary that I can use to look up words for crossword puzzles and other word games.  This will work out nicely.

Stan


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I cannot highlight, bookmark, or add notes to the dictionary on my Fire but I can on my K2. One more reason while I will keep using my K2 for reading as long as possible.


----------

